# BUCHAREST | Cathedral of Redemption



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Its a bad copy of Vatican


----------



## TracoRomanul (Mar 14, 2011)

manhuelofspain said:


> Its a bad copy of Vatican


Vatican its a bad copy of the real faith


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

If God has some taste for architecture and desing, he would not like this cathedral hno:


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Now that they've worked out the details, it looks better in this vid than the original scale model:






I think I see a parking lot with a photovoltaic roof there.

EDIT: Works on foundation rafts under the main beams - site at present:










(Source: www.basilica.ro )


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Amrafel said:


> If God has some taste for architecture and desing, he would not like this cathedral hno:


I disagree. This cathedral does not look kitschy at all and the proportions look alright as well. What I would ask is where the church has the money from for such a building but this is no worse than an equally expensive modernist building. The criticism I have is that the square in front of it seems to lack pedestrian qualities the one in the Vatican city has. The complex could also interact more with its surrounding, give how central it is located. But then the surrounding doesn't make that task easy either. Lots of huge roads and big detached blocks all around. What I don't get nonetheless is why the church is showing its back towards the city centre.


----------



## ro.cologne (Sep 14, 2010)

Slartibartfas said:


> What I would ask is where the church has the money from for such a building ...


from donations...no wonder, since romania is second after qatar in terms of GDP/capita :lol:


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

this is the* Palace of the Patriarchate (1907)* for example, photo taken in 2005











and this is the whole *Dealul Mitropoliei (Metropolitan Church's Hill)* with many other buildings:






































the* Romanian Patriarchal Cathedral* which is small so we clearly need a new one (Iasi or Timisoara and others have bigger representative cathedrals), Bucharest didnt use to be so big:











Romania is full of all types of architecture

_source:_ wikipedia.org


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

Slartibartfas said:


> What I don't get nonetheless is why the church is showing its back towards the city centre.


The Orthodox churches must have the altar oriented toward the East. Since the altar is situated in the back of the church, it means the back of the church must face to the East. Because of that it's tricky to integrate a church into the surroundings.


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

this is wrong nowadays, it's out of scale...pathetic. i do not recognize this as the main cathedral in Romania.


----------



## Elsenaar (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm atheist, and **** the church.

But i LOVE this building, they should defenitly build it. 
If it gets build i would defenitly visit Bucharest one day.


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Those golden roofs are :bash:


----------



## spiritualpoems12 (Oct 22, 2011)

*This is first time I have visited here.*

This is first time I have visited here. I run across finding a lot of interesting information in your blog. I think If I have leisure time I'll come here.

Anti Oxidants Blog


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ SPAM :cripes:



Slartibartfas said:


> I disagree. This cathedral does not look kitschy at all and the proportions look alright as well. What I would ask is where the church has the money from for such a building but this is no worse than an equally expensive modernist building. The criticism I have is that the square in front of it seems to lack pedestrian qualities the one in the Vatican city has. The complex could also interact more with its surrounding, give how central it is located. But then the surrounding doesn't make that task easy either. Lots of huge roads and big detached blocks all around. What I don't get nonetheless is why the church is showing its back towards the city centre.


The last video does show better management of the pedestrian space than earlier models (and a less kitschy one - I'm talking about the crosses being transformed into lampposts now). It doesn't really look detached because it's on an island of its own, the Parliament, the apartment blocks, JW Mariott, the Ministry of Defense, and this cathedral all look like individual clusters/islands there.

It faces East because that's canon, but it fits with the orientation of its location.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Laurentzius said:


> The Orthodox churches must have the altar oriented toward the East. Since the altar is situated in the back of the church, it means the back of the church must face to the East. Because of that it's tricky to integrate a church into the surroundings.


Thanks for that info. Yes, that really is a challenge for urban design.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Just one more thing. Why the hell does a church need a helipad? That's madness.


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

Slartibartfas said:


> Just one more thing. Why the hell does a church need a helipad? That's madness.


The church complex includes some sort of hospital, so I guess it's for medical use. Or maybe the Patriarch doesn't like the traffic in Bucharest. :lol:


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Status of the Cathedral a few days ago:










In the background there's a blessing procession. :nuts:


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks promising ... almost a miracle. 




Ayceman said:


> *Echipele de la catedrală lucrează zi şi noapte *
> (Cincinal în patru ani și jumătate...)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Update:










They're waterproofing the foundation using lead plating fixed by a bituminous layer and overlayed by sand.

EDIT: LOL, almost at the same time


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Update:



ViitorulPrimar said:


> Ia de aici


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Update (23.01):


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

And a new one (01.03-06.03):


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

What an unbelievably hideous building.


----------



## tone_c (Mar 2, 2012)

Onoudidnt said:


> What an unbelievably hideous building.


It's not hideous, it's not pretty, but maybe we should wait to pass judgement until it's looking more like a completed building.


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

tone_c said:


> It's not hideous, it's not pretty, but maybe we should wait to pass judgement until it's looking more like a completed building.


^^:applause:




:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I love it


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

I see the video Le Clerk posted has been taken down. Here is a copy of the vid:


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it's beautiful


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Update










Source: user 2013iPhoto


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not religious but I'm so happy this is being built!


----------



## fimiak (Nov 22, 2011)

Close friends/family in Romania have joked that the Romanian Orthodox Church, since the end of communism, has become the first and only institution in Romania to understand capitalism. Here we see the fruits of their bounty, for better or worse. I still look forward to seeing it when I am in Bucharest next, as big money projects are great to behold whenever its not my money being spent


----------



## Vincen1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello everybody, Google Maps has an pretty recent aerial imagery of the site. August 2012 all the churches foundations are visible (not the complementary buildings). 

And even better is is in birdview!! Which means the pictures are taken from an plane with a 45° angle. You can use the north-arrow to rotate around the constructionsite. :shocked:
Here is a link to the location in Google Maps https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Pala...4.42577,26.081951&fspn=0.001536,0.003653&z=19
But you can also use the coordinates to find it yourself: 44.425961,26.08223

Romanian forumers, I would also love to see new pictures.


----------



## TracoRomanul (Mar 14, 2011)

Still under construction, main dome not finish yet.
The altar sanctification ceremony.


----------



## Roxanne79 (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh my God, that is huge! Very beautiful though.


----------



## Gerard (Mar 1, 2004)

On this site a very nice history for this buidling with loads of pics











2014









2017


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

It reached 114 meters, almost topped out.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Very interesting.


----------

